# Identify?



## Leprichon (Sep 29, 2008)

I aquired my tank (and its inhabitants) from another...I had for about a year now...never saw this creatyure before...it wasnt mentioned by previous owner...I know I didnt buy...what is it...picture is attached...
I also have a white centapede looking thing (lots of legs, maybe an inch long) no picture of that one...

any ideas, id love to hear em

(whoops, picture size too big - just hold down ctrl and press the minus button a few times to see)


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

sorry to sound rude but that pic is very hard to see clearly... perhaps resizing it or taking another would be more helpful....


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Agrree with bearwithfish... A better pic would be good,
I will take a guess so far.... It looks a teenie bit like a Khuli Loach?? But thats just a guess...


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

thefishboy said:


> Agrree with bearwithfish... A better pic would be good,
> I will take a guess so far.... It looks a teenie bit like a Khuli Loach?? But thats just a guess...


i was unaware that a Khuli could be in salt water......


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Completley missed that part!! Khuli Loaches cant!! Sorry


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

LOL its alright just wanted to find out..... after all some FW fish can be adapted not many granted but i was not sure....


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

You can see the picture alot better if you zoom out your browser to about 20%. You can see rocks and stuff but I can't see any fish.


----------



## Leprichon (Sep 29, 2008)

sry about that...here it is again...


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

looks like a worm to me they are typical hitch hikers on LR... i have not heard of any problems with them before.... i have a few and they tend to come out at night and eat stuff off the sand... the description of the other one sounds like a bristle worm and also not a major issue... if you end up with a large amount of them then you may be over feeding the tank .... oh and if you really feel the urge to remove a bristle worm do it with tweezers or tongs as the have quite a sting....


----------



## Leprichon (Sep 29, 2008)

Im quite sure (from reading and viewing other pics on the web) that I have a peanut worm...kinda gross looking but eats a fair amount of detrius and seems to be largely harmless...I read that shinning a flashlight with a red filter on the lens at night is a great way to view your tank at night (and I might see even more stuff I didnt know I had)...
...the bristle worm (Im pretty sure its one of thoes that I have as well) seems to have differing opinions on its standing in a marine tank (aka is it good or bad)...Im not too concerned about the fish (it seems pretty slow) but I did read it was poisonus and can harm your corals, and should be removed...does this sound correct...


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

i have a few in my tank (mixed reef) and have seen no ill effects that i could attribute to them....


----------



## GreenPlanet (Oct 15, 2010)

I hate worm. Especially the way they breed quickly. I would remove it. Maybe it’s not harmful to fish but can be harmful to human. What if that produces lots of tiny babies and when you put you hands in aquarium they dig inside your skin and live there!! Not trying to scare you mate I have seen this kind of cases so many times.


----------

